# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  ALL IN ONE projekts (PIC32)

## abergs

"All in one" projekts:
http://www.gabotronics.com/COMA.htm

----------


## sharps

Arbergs pats esi ar PIC32 darbojies?

----------


## abergs

> Arbergs pats esi ar PIC32 darbojies?


 Vēl nav iznācis, bet gan jau dzīve piespiedīs !  ::

----------


## sharps

Nesen iegaadaajos paaris PIC32MX360F512L-80I/PT-ND mikrenes. intereses peec buus jaapadzenaa.

----------


## jeecha

Jaanopeerk buus man ar paariitis. Tiesa palasot prezentaacijas, appnotes un datasheetus par PIC32 man kautkaa palika sajuuta ka ARM vinju visaas jomaas sit pushu...

----------


## sharps

http://www.keil.com/ulink2/ shiten uzgaaju USB uz JTAG


http://www.keil.com/support/man/docs...get_cables.jpg
tuvplaanaa ta paarveidotaaja bilde. mikrene aizkraasota lai nenoshpikotu. varbuut ir kaadam nojausma kas tas par chipu? ljoti ticams ka tas ir jau kaads gatavs chips neviss kontrolieris ar ieshuutu softu. citaadi jau taa nesleeptu.

----------


## Vinchi

Es domāju tas čips ir FTDI  ::

----------


## sharps

jaa man taada pati nojausma, jo sheit uzgaaju liidziigu deeli http://www.modularcircuits.com/usb_programmer.htm ar visu sheemu. jautaajums sekojosh vai shitaadu var izmantot PIC32 debugoshanai PIC32 Starter Kit vietaa? jo cik skatiijos, tad "PIC32 Starter Kit" tiek lietots PIC18LF4550. aciimredzot tas arii darbina PIC32 JTAGu. varbuut es maldos. palabojiet.

----------


## jeecha

Prieksh PIC32 jau obligaati nav jaalieto JTAG, vinsh taksh uztur arii parasto Microchip ICSP. Pickit2 dzelzis un softs vismaz raada ka PIC32 chipus uzturot.

Konkreeti par Ulink2 - googles tante saka ka lietotais chips esot  lpc2148 (ARM7TDMI kontrolieris). Firmware gan kautkaa nekur neatradaas. Tiesa piraateetai firmwarei kautkur noteikti vajadzeetu buut - eBay ir maniiti Ulink2 kloni kjiinieshu.

Vinchi - ja bildee redzamais tieshaam ir Ulink2 clons, tad tas nav FTDI chips. Ja tas tomeer nav Ulink2 - tad ljoti iespeejams ka chips ir FT2232H. Ir maniiti webaa USB-JTAG adapteri uz shii chipa baazes, korpuss arii taads pats - LQFP-64, 12Mhz kristaals arii atbilst. Un FT2232H kaareiz uztur JTAG interfeisu.

----------


## sharps

> Prieksh PIC32 jau obligaati nav jaalieto JTAG, vinsh taksh uztur arii parasto Microchip ICSP. Pickit2 dzelzis un softs vismaz raada ka PIC32 chipus uzturot.


 
debugoshanu un programmeeshanu atbalsta gan JTAG, gan ICSP. ok par JTAG skaidrs tur ir FT2232H chips. Vai tas pats tiek lietots arii ICSP?

----------

